# Outlook 2007 Calender



## Arne (Mar 3, 2005)

First of all don't kill me if there's already a thread about this, I skimmed the other threads and could not find my question.

So my question is: Is it possible to enter a birthday in the calender and enter age and have the age change for every year? I have tried to find it out, however I have not found an answer anywhere. The MS Office support did not help to much, they just told me stuff I already knew...

It would be great if it it's possible, because I have a hard time remembering the age of everyone that has a birthday :smile: 

If it's not possible is there an add-on or something that has this function?


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Arne, The answer is bit of yes and no. No Outlook does not automatically do that which is a pity, my Nokia does and yes it can be added. There is plenty of info on the Microsoft Office forum. I have pasted link for Outlook. Have a read though as it appears several times.


http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&pt=&catlist=&dglist=&ptlist=&exp=&sloc=en-us


----------



## Arne (Mar 3, 2005)

I found out today that it's possible to get the age of a person in the contact card, however, I have yet to find out how to make the age appear in the calender.

The calender in outlook is not to good really. Because when you have made an appointment, xxxxxxx birthday today..., it just comes up with the name of the person, no contact info to the person, just the name.

What I want in the calender is to be able to enter a persons birthday and have it in my calender, where the name of the person is showing and the age, just like the calender on Nokia, and the contact info on the person.

Is this possible in the outlook calender?


----------



## Arne (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, since I did not find any edit button (I might be blind...) I found out that I can send the Nokia Calender files to my mobile so I get the age of people there, however it still won't show the age in my outlook calender, even though the to calenders are synchronized. So If it could show the age in the Calender, and maybe even contact info it would be great. 

I looked through the posts on the MS forums, and did not really find an answer to my question there. Not an easy answer that is...


----------



## Arne (Mar 3, 2005)

Since there's only limited time on the edit thing, I have to spam the thread when I get new information 

Now I have found out how to get the contact information up on a persons birthday. Good information about how to do it is on this site: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11635937#post11635937.

Now I only want to be able to see the persons age in a birthday note, then everything is good. 

I hope someone here has a good answer to how it can be done  Even though I know it's not possible to get this by default, it must be someone who know how to get it done...


----------

